# Pups 5 weeks now



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

And Holy Terrors cannot get a good pic as always on the move


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Why are their ears taped up?

This is probably a really silly question but I know nothing about the breed and I'm just curious. 

Adorable, by the way!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Why are their ears taped up?
> 
> This is probably a really silly question but I know nothing about the breed and I'm just curious.
> 
> Adorable, by the way!


Its not a silly questionthe Dam of pups comes from aline of bigger ears when the fringing is on the ears they are heavy. I get paranoid as alot of Cresteds have weak ears so I tend to place a piece of tape at base of ears when they are young to help them along
I leave it on for few days then remove it and see what the ears are like
Hairless have to have erect ears but Puffs can be shown with erect or drop ears
Thanks forlovely comment


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are gorgeous, very sweet,


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG they are soooooooooooooo darn cute! In love with the puff


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ilove the black and white one. very sweet looking pups


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are sweet


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are absoluetly gorgeous  Only seems like 5 minutes ago they were born !!

I love the black and white one, can I have him/her lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

wow they really ave grown  i honestly cannot beleve me lil peepers lol, they are stunning looking babys.

i want that lil bald one


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww,
Lovely little pups,bet there a handful now lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

oh look at em now, i can't believe 5 weeks has gone by!! They are gorgeous i love the black n white one what a smasher


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*there all great bless them, glad u explained about the taping of the ears, as i was gona ask the same question, *


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for lovely comments.The Puff boy is a sweetie although constantly chasing his sisters He has been named Robbie aka Let Me Entertain U. The small one I thought I would have lost has grown as big as her sisters although more delicate in strtucture.They are all doing well eating,peeing and pooping continually


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

aww they are lovely im quite fond of the hairless, glad to hear there all healthy little pups. Im soo glad that your little pup pulled throw and is now doing as well as litter mates.. xx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

clueless said:


> Thanks everyone for lovely comments.The Puff boy is a sweetie although constantly chasing his sisters He has been named Robbie aka Let Me Entertain U. The small one I thought I would have lost has grown as big as her sisters although more delicate in strtucture.They are all doing well eating,peeing and pooping continually


Are you keeping any?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi They are gorgeous - i love robbie!! a cheeky monkey!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Are you keeping any?


Yes but still unsure between the 2 girls. I did want a hairless boy but sod's law I like the girl in the picby herself but preferthe other girls tail set


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous.

Can I ask some questions about them? Are they born nearly hairless or does the hair mount out? As Skinny Pigs are born nearly hairless but sometimes they can shed or grow hair during different times of the month, espcially when the sows are due in season my girls grow a ickle patch of hair on their shoulder blades.

Emma x


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW they are gorgeous 

They all look so cute but i think i like Robbie a teeny bit more,and i think he would look great snuggled up on my lap 

Lovely litter good luck choosing one 

Mel


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Another silly question...

Why has one of them got hair and the others don't?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

love the babies, all looking fab


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They are all lovely i would not be able to choose


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

wow has it really been 5 weeks????? they are fab !! real lil cuties


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Awww they are gorgeous.
> 
> Can I ask some questions about them? Are they born nearly hairless or does the hair mount out? As Skinny Pigs are born nearly hairless but sometimes they can shed or grow hair during different times of the month, espcially when the sows are due in season my girls grow a ickle patch of hair on their shoulder blades.
> 
> Emma x


Thanks and the hairless are born with varied amounts of hair, as they grow it tends to thin out but the body hair they do have never dissapears totally


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> Another silly question...
> 
> Why has one of them got hair and the others don't?


The one that has the hair Robbie is called a Chinese Crested Powderpuff. He will not carry the hairless gene. Hairless Cresteds carry a incomplete gene that produces hairlessness


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never seen crested pups before they are so cute and a credit to you.

I think I understand a dam can have either a Chinese Crested Hairless or a Chinese Crested Powerpuff. I thought the two were a separate breed of the same group. I've learned something new again. 

Cheers

Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I have never seen crested pups before they are so cute and a credit to you.
> 
> I think I understand a dam can have either a Chinese Crested Hairless or a Chinese Crested Powerpuff. I thought the two were a separate breed of the same group. I've learned something new again.
> 
> ...


i thort the same untill clueless explained lol.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I have never seen crested pups before they are so cute and a credit to you.
> 
> I think I understand a dam can have either a Chinese Crested Hairless or a Chinese Crested Powerpuff. I thought the two were a separate breed of the same group. I've learned something new again.
> 
> ...


LOL They are hard to understand those darn genes A Dam or Sire Hairless can produce hairless or Puffs but Puffs can only produce Puffs. Best way to describe it rather than going into depth lol


----------

